# Dwarf hamsters



## Lolatilac (Oct 3, 2017)

I have three dwarf hamsters and today I got one out and discovered she is losing weight turned her over and saw this










The other two have no marks so I take it I have to separate them 
Do I separate the hurt one from other two or the culprit I believe is the bully. 
Ur advice is appreciated pls urgent


----------



## petventure (Oct 1, 2017)

Oh no have you taken her to the vet? That looks pretty nasty bless her! 
I would likely separate them all on the use of caution! 
We have 3 dwarf hamsters living in the same cage and while they have play fighting we've never had actual fighting, if we did I would separate all 3 just to be sure it didn't happen again. 

Hope your hamster is okay


----------



## Lolatilac (Oct 3, 2017)

Does it look like an attack or something else I will take her tomorrow just worried tonight.


----------



## petventure (Oct 1, 2017)

I can't say it's an attack wound or not as I've never experienced it, have you ever witnessed or heard them fighting?

Usually when they fight one of them will submit by laying on their back and showing the belly to the stronger hamster And then the "winner" will walk away - it happens sometimes. However if one is being aggressive then it will attack even after the other hamster has submitted which could explain where the wound is - which breed of dwarves are they? We keep Russians 
Is it possible for you to separate this one safely tonight, hamsters are known to kill each other so if it was an attack there's a possibility they would do it again


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Moved this to Small Animals Chat.

OP, I have no experience with small furries like hamsters, but personally, if it were me, I'd take her straight to the vet. I wouldn't want to wait until morning, in case it became infected.

Welcome to the forum, BTW.


----------



## petventure (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi just wondering how your hamster is


----------



## Clear Sparkle (Sep 24, 2017)

Looks like mites I would get her deflea


----------



## Lolatilac (Oct 3, 2017)

Lolatilac said:


> I have three dwarf hamsters and today I got one out and discovered she is losing weight turned her over and saw this
> 
> View attachment 327744
> 
> ...


Update on Sophie after visiting the exotic pet vet and £83 later with antibiotics and painkillers. Separated in her own cage she has put in weight and healing nicely.
They have all been separated now and I swap them around weekly into different cage different set up. All


Lolatilac said:


> I have three dwarf hamsters and today I got one out and discovered she is losing weight turned her over and saw this
> 
> View attachment 327744
> 
> ...


----------

